# Renegade Army



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

So I accidentally started a new traitor guard army a while ago. They are based on what I think an asian communist force, like the Viet Cong or Chinese PLA might be like in the future... The first thing I wanted were gasmasks, as I love the idea not seeing any faces in the whole army. Also, I needed backpacks... lots of them. So this is what I have come up with so far:


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the colour scheme and poses. They look like they mean business. If you are looking for gasmasks I have just got some from pig iron which look amazing but it makes the guardsmen heads look really small because of their armour. If you hop to my blog I am having this trouble and have just posted on opinions for it.
Can't wait to see how you develop your force though.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the mix of weapon types (especially the AK). It really does give them a rag-tag look while still remaining some coherency, good job!


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, I'm going to use heads and backpacks that I designed and had 3D printed. Here are a few images of the 3D model and the real thing: Any comments or criticisms are welcome.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Excuse my queens English but that looks the mutts nuts!! I am very jealous right now!


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Hocky. Here is a nearly finished guy with his head bluetacked in place.
I made the heads with gas masks and iron rice-picker helmets...

Any comments or criticisms welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks top tits!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

So good. So very, very good. 

The whole thing looks very proportioned as well. The additions turn it into a completely new model, despite the fact that it uses so many "mainstream" parts. 

I'd just be carefull when removing the bluetac. I'm not sure how tick it is, but I fear that removing that 1mm/2mm of bluetack might leave the model "neckless" if you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

That dude looks great, how did you do that 3D design and '3D printing'? It is really impressive, I am guessing you must have access to that at work? Or is it from a '3D shop'?! expensive?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This looks really promising. I have a soft spot for traitorous/rag tag guardsmen. I really like the helmets and back packs. Especially how they will be unique to your army. I agree with the 'neckless' comment. Perhaps a bit of plasticard to give height and green stuffing may help with this?

Anyway, a good start. Now all you need are lots more, tanks, walkers, flyers, field artillery and the like. I will follow this. Don't want to have my head too far up my arse but I also have a traitor log which you may find somewhat useful if only for the pictures. Or you may not.

+rep for the rice picker look. Its ace. I saw something like that a while ago and really liked it.


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys, and yes I will be careful about the no-neck look. 



Jangalak said:


> That dude looks great, how did you do that 3D design and '3D printing'? It is really impressive, I am guessing you must have access to that at work? Or is it from a '3D shop'?! expensive?


Yes, from a 3D printing place, Shapeways. And, no, they weren't too expensive. 
If you want 1 or 2 it is really expensive, but if you get 40, they are only about 75cents each- a small price to pay for bespoke coolness. 
If anyone is interested, I will post a link to where you can have a look/buy them. 

@ Piemaster: someone else has done the rice picker hat thing?!?! God dammit, I thought I was being totally original!

On a side note, does anyone have any good ideas, or know a good technique for painting the eye lenses in the gas masks? 
The colours I have chosen for the armour and uniform are very drab, so it could be cool having a bright, piercing green or something. Any ideas?

Here is another guy with personalised bits:


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

GET SOME....GET SOME. pretty good stuff so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These models look fantastic. All I can think of is 40k viet cong. Well done.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Taikonaught, I just looked shapeways up, amazing stuff. I am kinda tempted by creating some cool bespoke scenery, was it hard to do the design on something so small and detailed like the gas masks and breather tanks? Or do the have lots of pre-designed shapes you can kinda bolt together?


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really like what you're doing. I'm just a newb, but very cool stuff. I enjoy the basing and the custom work alot, and fine painting as well. The last few photos didn't come through, or were removed, though. Either way, nice job so far!


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Jangalak said:


> Thanks Taikonaught, I just looked shapeways up, amazing stuff. I am kinda tempted by creating some cool bespoke scenery, was it hard to do the design on something so small and detailed like the gas masks and breather tanks? Or do the have lots of pre-designed shapes you can kinda bolt together?


No worries. Well I am a designer, so 3D modelling is not such a problem for me. Doing it well and in proportion is time consuming but not terribly difficult. Complex organic shapes are challenging... Everything in my store was made from scratch by me, and I don't think you will find any _bolt together_ things that you like. I have done some scenery items also, like this one and this one. 

I have had a few people asking about the backpacks, so look here.

With 3D printing, you pay for the volume of material that you use, so I had the idea that I would make detailed parts to add to home made scenery. For example, you make structure or a wall at home out of MDF, cardboard, foamcore, whatever, then add my accessories like wall braces, and things like that to finish them so that the main bulk of the item be cheap locally sourced materials.
I did some test prints which I will put up soon.
Here is a half finished Sentinel I started a while ago.


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

*The first tank.*

Continuing on the communist theme, I want my army to be obviously underfunded, but fiercely tenacious. So the tanks should be old, decommissioned, or salvaged wrecks with a touch of Mad Max...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Midge approves of this log. Very nice work my man from the painting to the custom parts, everything is just very cool. I will be following along.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are really cool. The custom components definately give them a unique look.
I might have to hit these guys up, I've been trying to find some Judge dredd-esq heads for my imperial guardsmen (visible mouth but a built in viser helm on top) so far without much luck. 
Good work on the army, i look forwards to seeing moar.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say that this is an awesome army that you have going on here. The custom work you are doing is top notch. I will be following this thread for sure. + Rep


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

This log is truly epic.


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks heaps guys, I'm really glad you approve. I am still not sure if my guys are chaotic or not. I have always loved chaos, but can't decide if these guys do. Religion is usually banned under communism, but the chaos god can be quite forceful. 
I made some track guards today. I replaced the tracks with some rubber matting stuff I found, because I want to use the proper track on a scratch build I started many moons ago. I thought if i hid most of the new track, it wouldn't be as obvious that I pinched it for something else...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Really great stuff here man, keep up the good work!

What modelling program did you use to make the masks and such?


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

I use mostly Solidworks- an awesome program, but maybe not the best one to use here. It is a great engineering/industrial design program, but organic shapes like hands or a faces are very hard to do.
@Grimzag, do some sketches of what you are after and I will have a look for you. 
Here are some scenery items I made a while ago. They are made to be wall braces or balcony irons


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

First off, SUPER COOL! I love what you have done so far with your traitor guard, the rice hats, gas masks, and conversion on the vehicles all look great!

+ REP!



Taikonaught said:


> On a side note, does anyone have any good ideas, or know a good technique for painting the eye lenses in the gas masks?
> The colours I have chosen for the armour and uniform are very drab, so it could be cool having a bright, piercing green or something. Any ideas?


As for your lenses, you can take a look at my log (link in signature) and see if you like the colors of the lenses I used. Black/Dark Angels green/Snot green/White reflection.

Good luck and look forward to your next update.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Taikonaught said:


> @Grimzag, do some sketches of what you are after and I will have a look for you.



I may have to take you up on this, it actaully might be esier then i made it sound. See i plan to do a platoon of Vitrian Dragoons who i always pictured as having half masks like i described before. Having boned up on the description again i realise they actually wear full face masks (funny how you can read something and your mind gives you a completely different image to what you are reading). I'm going to have a sit down with some reference materials and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

*Uzi*

Thanks heaps everyone. 
Ezekiel I loved not only your lenses, but your whole army and log- you just took it up a level, seriously. 
Because my guys will be looking out from under a dark hat brim, I might go one step brighter than you, but follow in principal. 

Someone asked me to put up some images of the uzis I designed and had printed, so here they are.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Taikonaught, those uzis look pretty good mate, from a 2nd edition perspective I think those could be counted as autoguns =)


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is another 3D print which I thought was pretty cool. 
Its a minigun conversion kit. The idea is that you use a Cadian flamer arm set, but trim down the flamer body and add my bits, so there is no need to model up arms and hands and difficult things like that. 
It worked pretty well, I think. I'll put up more images when I get around to painting it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is awesome man!!! Loving the custom bits.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Wow!

I love the log man!
Especially since I did a Traitor Guard army, full-gasmask, myself.

You never know if it might give you some inspiration, so here's a link to my Servants of the Fly

I think especially my Heavy Weapon teams will fit in perfectly with your army


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is my general 80% complete. This was how I planned to do my whole army, with the a respirator tube connecting to the backpack, but I soon realised that 
1: it is too much work for every little dude, and 
2: It is difficult/impossible to make it look good on any model holding a gun to their chest, which in a guard army is most of them. That is why I went on to make variations that had a canister attached to the mask.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes, this is awesome. I see your point in doing the gasmasks the way you did. It's not bad in the end, because it does set the character up to be different then regular troopers.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work on this mate. Keep it up. Love how creative you have been with different things too.


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Feeling that there is a distinct lack of close combat weapons available, I took it upon myself to make some. The result was a chain-dagger and blood covered las pistol set, suitable for chaos renegade, traitor guard and other generally naughty armies.
What do you think?
You can check them out HERE.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Very cool man! Good job.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh my god this is epic, im now thinking of what else you/we could make you do 

+rep


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

Have been super busy lately, so not much to report, but here is another head I have been working on a bit. It is not a finished product, just a test piece.
What do you think?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think he looks like a Krieg infantryman, the head in your last most.

However, your last model looks ace mate, great job!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Although I think that last head is a supercool design... it might interfere a bit too much with the vietnam era style you have got going right now. 

It's awesome work, but it might make it look a bit too German influenced, and I fear that might break the style and theme of the army a bit too much. Unless you are going for a realy ragtag rubble of troops in the end, I wouldn't use these personally


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

OH yeah, this head was never meant to be a part of this army. I just had nothing to show you from my Red Menace project, so decided to throw this in- I should have made that clearer. But thanks Elmir and Ezekiel for being style police


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

So I have been getting a lot of hints about making something a bit more Chaos like and I came up with is:
What do we think? 
He is not meant to go with this army, by the way, sorry for cramming things in threads that maybe shouldn't be there...


----------



## Taikonaught (Sep 1, 2009)

So it has been a while since I posted anything here- I've been busy. 
I recently started a new project, which is building a slum town. Im just doing it for fun, but it kind of fits with the army of this thread, so I thought I could get away with posting it here. 
(I am kind of making it for a friend to add to his Infinity board, hence the mini.)
Let me know what you think so far, or feel free to give me suggestions if anyone in the world is still paying attention to this stale old thread...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking building. I could picture a great game of Necromunda with more like that.


----------

